# What are your pups favorite toys?



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So Aolani has made the window seat his play area and throughout the week he brings toys downstairs to play with. On Sundays I collect most of them and leave him with 2 or three. This past Sunday I left him with 2 unstuffed toys that he recently got that have some squeakers in them. Without realizing it I also left him with one of those tiny smiley face squeakers that were hidden behind the curtain. In any case, when we come home he always has a toy in his mouth that he can bring downstairs with him (we leave him upstairs during the day). This week he seemed to have a theme. 

Can you guess what Aolani's favorite toys are?? The one of the far right is one of the unstuffed toys I had left him with. The other 6 next to him were the ones he brought downstairs this past Monday to today. Most of them don't squeak anymore, but he still loves them


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

One of Laurel's favorite toys was also my Ollie's(at the bridge) favorite also! It's a striped stuffed bone that squeaks. I love that she loves it as well as Ollie did. Hardy's very favorite toy is..... Anything that Laurel has!!! Violet doesn't care for toys.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Besides my fingers, Bonnie's very favorite toy is Miss Pink!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That is so cute. If I had to take a guess, I'd say the blue puppy? 

Here are Rocky's favorite toys, with the rope being his most favorite. He loves to throw it around. Sometimes it goes over the coffee table to the other side. And sometimes into the palm tree. Other times into the television! He is a crazy man with that thing!:HistericalSmiley: He also loves his greenie and his pinkie girl that he ripped the nose off of her. I have a video of him doing this, but not showing how far he really does throw the rope, but will give you an idea. Someday I'll show you that!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my Bonnie...you are too cute for words. I love your face!!!:tender:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Besides my fingers, Bonnie's very favorite toy is Miss Pink!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, Aolani I love you! Rudy loves those toys too! In fact, he is snuggled in his spot atop the sofa right now with his favorite pirate!

(also notice the chewed up blinds directly in his front of his face. Isn't that great!? :angry


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH Rudy, :HistericalSmiley:did you do that to the blinds? Couldn't be! Rocky sits up there too. I'll have to show you a picture of him up there! So funny how much they are all alike in ways. 



RudyRoo said:


> Oh, Aolani I love you! Rudy loves those toys too! In fact, he is snuggled in his spot atop the sofa right now with his favorite pirate!
> 
> (also notice the chewed up blinds directly in his front of his face. Isn't that great!? :angry


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

RudyRoo said:


> Oh, Aolani I love you! Rudy loves those toys too! In fact, he is snuggled in his spot atop the sofa right now with his favorite pirate!
> 
> (also notice the chewed up blinds directly in his front of his face. Isn't that great!? :angry


Rudy - I really should get my eyes checked out. I was looking for a chewed up bird in front of your face :blush:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie's favorite is the squirrels in a tree (don't know how else to describe it) that Mika gave him for Christmas! He'll pick up the whole thing and run around shaking it! He doesn't share his little squirrels very well, but the other day a dear friend was visiting and he took one out and gave it to her!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The malts' ultimate favorite are these squeaks. They have a collection of them too. it is always a tough decision for them to make and decide which squeak to choose and play with 









The cool thing about these squeaks is that they work perfectly in water 









And air too lol
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Edith, no idea which is his favourite....hmmm the one next to the one with no stuffing? did he line them up like that ? they look like a rainbow.



and....

A snack with a view LOL, I bet Rudy is thinking, dis is awesome mom!




RudyRoo said:


> Oh, Aolani I love you! Rudy loves those toys too! In fact, he is snuggled in his spot atop the sofa right now with his favorite pirate!
> 
> (also notice the chewed up blinds directly in his front of his face. Isn't that great!? :angry


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sophie's favorite toy is her little squeaky ducky. She lost it a little after Christmas, but when we found it, she couldn't have been happier 

Aolani, you are one handsome young man :heart:


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

bentley favorite toy is the hide a sqriull he just loves the little ones in that stump.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> The malts' ultimate favorite are these squeaks. They have a collection of them too. it is always a tough decision for them to make and decide which squeak to choose and play with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















[/QUOTE]
Kat those toys look like Christmas bulbs with smiley faces.
Rylee's favorite toy would be me. She will play with anything that I can put food in.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Besides my fingers, Bonnie's very favorite toy is Miss Pink!


This is an awesome picture of Bonnie too cute.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Katkoota said:


> The malts' ultimate favorite are these squeaks. They have a collection of them too. it is always a tough decision for them to make and decide which squeak to choose and play with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















[/QUOTE]

Where did you get the squeeks..What are they made of? Very cute..


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Besides my fingers, Bonnie's very favorite toy is Miss Pink!


my heart warms up whenever I read that sweetie Bonnie have miss pink in her fave toys list :wub: especially because I so love sweetie Bonnie :wub2:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Deborah said:


> Kat those toys look like Christmas bulbs with smiley faces.


they in fact do ^-^



Jayne said:


> Where did you get the squeeks..What are they made of? Very cute..


I got them from the local near by pet store. 

This website *Link to site* has them too, but it is more expensive than other places (PETCO) from what I learned. I suggest you looking in PETCO if you were interested in getting one for your fluff. Each queak cost around $1 in PETCO if I remember correctly. 

They are made of Latex. My malts go crazy over these


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Ollie's favorite is the squirrels in a tree (don't know how else to describe it) that Mika gave him for Christmas! He'll pick up the whole thing and run around shaking it! He doesn't share his little squirrels very well, but the other day a dear friend was visiting and he took one out and gave it to her!


Awwwww I am so glad that is Ollie's fav !! And so sweet he managed to share one of his squirrels


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

love the pic of Aolani with his toys! Pearlan's favorite toy is her ball. :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sadly Bella's favorite toys are my bras and socks lol. Oh but for a real treat she loves to eat the ears off of her Horsey Bear. Poor Horsey must have been some kinda rotten in a previous life lol.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> One of Laurel's favorite toys was also my Ollie's(at the bridge) favorite also! It's a striped stuffed bone that squeaks. I love that she loves it as well as Ollie did. Hardy's very favorite toy is..... Anything that Laurel has!!! Violet doesn't care for toys.


LOL, my friend has a pom and a chiweenie and they both fight over a Waldo toy I gave them, but only if one has it. If it's just in the toy box and noone gets it for them, they don't pay it any mind. Sounds kinda like Hardy. 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Besides my fingers, Bonnie's very favorite toy is Miss Pink!


Aww, must be Bonnie's favorite color too.



Rocky's Mom said:


> That is so cute. If I had to take a guess, I'd say the blue puppy?
> 
> Here are Rocky's favorite toys, with the rope being his most favorite. He loves to throw it around. Sometimes it goes over the coffee table to the other side. And sometimes into the palm tree. Other times into the television! He is a crazy man with that thing!:HistericalSmiley: He also loves his greenie and his pinkie girl that he ripped the nose off of her. I have a video of him doing this, but not showing how far he really does throw the rope, but will give you an idea. Someday I'll show you that!


Love Rocky's pics! Aolani plays that same way. Would love to see the video of Rocky. As for Aolani's favorite toy, well as you can see in the pic, he loves those zanies yelpers type plush squeakers. Some of them don't even squeak anymore, but I guess he likes their size and they must be easy for him to carry around.



RudyRoo said:


> Oh, Aolani I love you! Rudy loves those toys too! In fact, he is snuggled in his spot atop the sofa right now with his favorite pirate!
> 
> (also notice the chewed up blinds directly in his front of his face. Isn't that great!? :angry


 
LOL, Rudy, is momma trying to say that you chewed up the blinds? We all know it was your pup cousin that we sometimes see you in pictures with, but we'll let mom think you'll take the heat for it. Leigh, you got it right. Those are the toys that Aolani loves. He has many other different ones, but always goes back to those.



munchkn8835 said:


> Ollie's favorite is the squirrels in a tree (don't know how else to describe it) that Mika gave him for Christmas! He'll pick up the whole thing and run around shaking it! He doesn't share his little squirrels very well, but the other day a dear friend was visiting and he took one out and gave it to her!


I know exaclty which toy you are referring to. Aolani has those and sometimes takes all the squirrels out and throws the tree around so that he can play fetch with that instead of the squirrels. Awww, so sweet that Ollie shared his squirrels with your friend. He must have been smitten:wub:



Katkoota said:


> The malts' ultimate favorite are these squeaks. They have a collection of them too. it is always a tough decision for them to make and decide which squeak to choose and play with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















[/QUOTE]

Kat, it was you who gave me the idea to get Aolani some of these and I personnally LOVE them. They're all so cute and the perfect size for our little fluffs. Aolani enjoys them too but only when I initiate play with him. I love watching him run back to me with it in his mouth - he looks so cute. The of course, he has to make sure he puts in a few good squeaks before handing it back to me to throw again. I gaev a couple to my friend's pups too and the pom is totally obsessed with it. He would have it in his mouth all day if my friend didn't take it away from him. He also does this silly thing where he will push it underneath something and then whine cause he can't reach it. LOL, pups can be so silly.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Edith, no idea which is his favourite....hmmm the one next to the one with no stuffing? did he line them up like that ? they look like a rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, Brenda, no he didn't line them up in a rainbow like that. I try to tidy them up during the day but it's hard to keep up with Aolani and his messes. Did you notice the theme with the toys that are lined up? They are those Zanies yelper squeakers. he just loves those.



reanut1379 said:


> Sophie's favorite toy is her little squeaky ducky. She lost it a little after Christmas, but when we found it, she couldn't have been happier
> 
> Aolani, you are one handsome young man :heart:


Aww, glad Sophie got her duckie back 



bentleybsmom said:


> bentley favorite toy is the hide a sqriull he just loves the little ones in that stump.


Aolani likes that one too 



Deborah said:


>


Kat those toys look like Christmas bulbs with smiley faces.
Rylee's favorite toy would be me. She will play with anything that I can put food in.[/QUOTE]

Haha, I know the feeling. Sometimes when I get home, I think Aolani is more happy to have someone to play with than to actually see me LOL.



mfa said:


> love the pic of Aolani with his toys! Pearlan's favorite toy is her ball. :wub:


Awww, thank you Florence. I can imagine playing and running. Her hair must flow so nicely when she runs.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Sadly Bella's favorite toys are my bras and socks lol. Oh but for a real treat she loves to eat the ears off of her Horsey Bear. Poor Horsey must have been some kinda rotten in a previous life lol.


LOL, Aolani sometimes steals mine too if he can reach it. It amazes me how they manage to reach things sometimes. LOL at the horsey too. I'm sure Bella doesn't mean it - she loves Horsey Bear.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> Kat, it was you who gave me the idea to get Aolani some of these and I personnally LOVE them. They're all so cute and the perfect size for our little fluffs. Aolani enjoys them too but only when I initiate play with him. I love watching him run back to me with it in his mouth - he looks so cute. The of course, he has to make sure he puts in a few good squeaks before handing it back to me to throw again. I gaev a couple to my friend's pups too and the pom is totally obsessed with it. He would have it in his mouth all day if my friend didn't take it away from him. He also does this silly thing where he will push it underneath something and then whine cause he can't reach it. LOL, pups can be so silly.



I am reading that Aolani loves to play fetch with these :chili: I also love the look of their fluffiness white faces with one of these squeaks in mouth , while running or walking quick happily :tender: 

OMG S&C sound like your friend's pom. They are obsessed with it and can have it in mouth all day long. 

In Snowy & my last trip, I took one squeak with us on the trip, but returned without it. As we waited for the train to arrive at one of the train station, Snowy was on his leash, looking at me, wanting us to do something rather than just sit. I took out the red squeak, and he went crazy wanting it, giving me the "throw it" look. While having Snowy on the leash, I threw the red squeak in the air in front of him to catch. He caught it many times until the last time when it slipped out of his mouth, went rolling n' rolling until it fell in the train's track. Of course we couldn't reach the squeak anymore coz it was way too deep for me to get. I had him on the leash as I and him went to check on the deepness of the track. awwwwwwh he looked pitiful as he looked down at the squeak with me while making those sad whiny noises. and that grabbed the attention of everyone at the station who were waiting there for the train too. One lady asked me to give him another squeak, but too bad I only had one for the whole trip. Lesson learned: get at least 2 squeaks for the monsters during a trip - if one got lost, the other one will back it up


----------

